# New pet rat being shy? help...



## Ashlu00 (Apr 13, 2010)

So I have brought home Samson a male rat. It has been only a week and a half or so since he has came home with me. I have been careful on how I have picked him up and have given him a place to hide in his cage. However when I open the cage door and call his name (which he responds to) he comes up to me smells my hand nibbles it and then runs, and if i try to ease him out with a treat he still runs and when i do finally try to pick him up to hold him he squeaks shakes and claws his way out of my hand. i am confused and bummed out. i just want to hold him and give him affection. what am i doing wrong? and what can i do to make Samson feel comfortable? 

Thanks,
Ash


----------



## Raynes Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well when I got my first rat years ago, I would just open ehr cage door and lay my hand in it and leave it in there so she would get used to my smell and my hand being in her cage. That way she could come climb on me at her pace and she would eventually get to see I wasn't going to hurt her. She turnd out to be one of my favorite rats I've ever had ;D


----------



## smilez_n_hugs (Apr 5, 2010)

I would start by getting him a friend (if he doesn't already have one). Rats are social creatures and need to have a cagemate. The next thing you can do is put on 2 old shirts and put Samson in between the 2 layers. This will get him more comfortable with you.


----------



## Ashlu00 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!! I tried the two old shirts and a towel idea and it already helped a bit.  Samson let me hold him for about 15 minutes and he didn't have any "accidents" during that time. i gave him a treat when i put him back into his cage. He seems more curious about me and is more ok with coming near the front of the cage and coming up to me when i say his name and put my hand near the bars. Progress!!

I also wanted to ask how i can bring Samson a new rat friend into his life. Males and males should go together right? Should i find one that is close in age to Samson? When can i put his new friend in the cage with him. how do i get them to be peaceful towards one another?

thanks,
ash


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, Ashlu- it was just a few days ago that I was as new rat parenthood as you (and I'm not pretending to know a lot now) but just take about an hour to browse around this forum. There are lots of stickied threads at the top of each forum addressing the very questions you're asking. Tips on how to introduce rats to each other and all kinds of great toy and game ideas.

Take your time around here and learn lots!
You'll also learn about cage size and bedding and what's safe/harmful to rats. you may be quite surprised!


----------



## smilez_n_hugs (Apr 5, 2010)

You will want to get him a male friend and as close to his age as you can. You will also need some kind of temporary cage to house your new guy in while you proceed with intros. This sticky should help you with the intro process http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21116.0.html


----------



## ArmyWife3409 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say - my normally friendly rat actually started to bite when he was left alone... now that he has a buddy, he stopped biting and he's really very social!


----------

